# Tasmania or NT for 190



## honhatan (Apr 7, 2017)

Dear friends,

I am thinking of doing Masters of Professional Accounting (2 years) study and then apply for 190. Do you know which state would be ideal to increase my change of success when I apply as General Accountant?

From what I read NT will allow you to apply for 190 if you study there (in the NT state) for 2 years without requiring any job offer, experience or that the job must be listed in CSOL, NT Migration Occupation List. Is that true?

Another thing the minimum score is 60, what if I get 70 or 75, does that increase my chance of being nominated by the state? Or they treat all score the same and whether they will nominate you or not depends on the actual job demand within that state and not the score?

I don't know which state would be easier for 190 nomination...I am afraid that by the time I graduate (2020), General Accountant may not be in the SOL anymore, but with CSOL I might still have a chance.

Many thanks for your advice!


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

honhatan said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I am thinking of doing Masters of Professional Accounting (2 years) study and then apply for 190. Do you know which state would be ideal to increase my change of success when I apply as General Accountant?
> 
> ...


It's up to you which state you prefer but I think you should consider the fact that not 60 but 70 is the minimum requirements now to get invited in Accounting and it may soon hit 75 cut-off points in 189.

Tasmania has 190 nomination without job offer for Tasmanian graduate. I don't know about NT.

I assume you are 25+. 

So, Age=30

Education = 15

Australian Education points=5

Now, this is important. Try find out if your uni is in regional Australia. Both NT and TAS, both of the whole state along with South Australia is considered regional Australia, so 5 more points.

If you need 5 more points, you can spend a lot o money and do Professional Year on your 485 visa.

So, English= 10 or 20. If you get 20, you will have 75 without Professional Year.
If you can't manage 20, but 10, then you will have 65 , so do professional year for 5 more points.

But if you get 190 nomination, then 0 points in English will be fine. The whole point of explaining 189 visa options being, state nomination changes every year. Some, occupations are removed and some new criteria are added every year. So, choose a state that gives you maximum points. I will avoid Brisbane, Sydney, Melbourne and Perth city if you want to claim 5 points for regional Australia.

General Skilled Migration - Regional Australia/low population growth metropolitan areas

https://www.migration.tas.gov.au/skilled_migrants/skilled_nominated_visa


----------



## honhatan (Apr 7, 2017)

Hi zaback many thanks for your reply. You have been a great help! Good luck on your visa mate!!!


----------



## sushil20986 (Jul 18, 2017)

Hi i searched for occupation list 261313 for Tasmania and dont see any job offer condition. My points are 65. 

So can i apply for Tasmania and will i get a job in IT over there.


----------

